# Zero Offset Seat Post Cap for Emonda SL?



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Does Trek offer a zero offset seat post cap for the Emonda SL?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

If it's like the madone.. 5mm offset was the smallest


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

5mm would work but I can't find any reference to one online.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Apparently not. Even via P1 for the SLR version there are only two choices for the seatmast cap design - white or black. Same on the Domane 6 P1.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes they do 5mm setback 

black 175mm 430980
black 135mm 430981
white 175mm 430984
white 135mm 430985

There is no 5mm setback SLR post


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

scooterman said:


> Yes they do 5mm setback


Did you read the OP's question? He wants a zero offset seatost


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

and then he said 5mm will work but he couldnt find reference to it. They do not make a 0mm offset.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, I see one sold on ebay recently so they do exist. I'm going to test ride the Emonda SL6 next weekend and if I like it I'll buy it after selling my Roubaix SL4.


----------

